
Yahoo Mail begins blocking users with ad block enabled - percept
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3006981/data-center-cloud/yahoo-mail-begins-blocking-users-with-ad-block-enabled.html
======
gamesbrainiac
I can understand where Yahoo is coming from, but doing this will divert even
more users away from its already struggling mail application.

~~~
Eridrus
Is that really true? Mail vendors have a lot of power to lock users into their
services.

But even if it was, does Yahoo care? If they can't show these users ads, then
what value do they hold to Yahoo?

------
talmand
What shall they do with people who don't see ads because they connect through
IMAP with a traditional email client? I rarely use the web client. Does that
mean I'm stealing from them? If they offer the service for free through third-
party clients, then what difference does it make I block ads in the web
client?

------
altern8
That's just what they need to get another bunch of users to switch to Gmail.

~~~
x0x0
Why would yahoo miss them?

~~~
kencausey
Arguably many users who signup for a free email service do so at the
recommendation of one or more peers. Therefore even users who block ads may
lead to other user signups of which some will not block ads.

------
rtl49
This kind of situation is a good reason to decouple your email address from
your email provider. If you use your own domain, you aren't dependent on any
particular provider. It's unfortunate that the process of obtaining and using
a custom domain for email is a bit too technically challenging for the average
email user.

I think most would be willing to pay the perhaps $40/year for such an
important service to avoid distracting ads and having their email scanned for
saleable information.

~~~
x0x0
I admire your optimism but most people are far too cheap to pay money for
anything. Hence ads everywhere on every surface is always a winning
strategy...

------
pinewurst
How many use their web interface instead of an external client?

------
bitmapbrother
This is just the beginning. People think adblockers can't be defeated. The
reality is that they can easily be defeated.

